# 30 week update



## pinkemz (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all, 
just thought id let you know whats happening. went for a growth scan on Wednesday and baby is fine tummy a lil bigger than it should be but they not worried about that, was told babies head is down already but it may flip back round i hope so not ready for the lil arrival as of yet. Sugars are ok at the moment. Had a flu jab this week and i feel really rough after having it. Cant sleep much in the nights cant get comfy and suffering with really bad heartburn awwww. Hope all of you ladies that are pregnant are doing well.
Pregnancy goes sooooo fast enjoy every moment of it.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update pinkemz  Glad to hear baby is doing fine, hope you are feeling much better soon too!


----------



## rachelha (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello

glad the scan went well.  Are you taking anything for the heartburn?  I got a prescription for zantac from my consultant which helped loads.


----------



## pinkemz (Oct 7, 2011)

no im not taking anything Rachel didnt think i could i will go and see dr next week thanx for that tip


----------



## Steff (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely to hear from you Pinkemz pleased it all went ok x


----------

